# dipping!



## JohnDrayton (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone out there ever use the "dip" method of finishing?  I have been thinking of trying to dip  pen  barrels in clear enamel and wonder if it works well or just makes a mess of good barrels.


----------



## Dario (Feb 17, 2006)

John,

I haven't dipped my pens yet but read a few posts here.  I know Billy (alamocdc) posted one recently about dipping in lacquer.  There are also other posts on how to seal the tubes before dipping.  

I would have done the search myself but I am home and it is a hassle being on dial up [].


----------



## reed43 (Feb 17, 2006)

I use dipping lacquer on my pens. I don't seal the tubes, I run a round file in them before assembly to clean them out. Work for me.


----------



## guts (Feb 17, 2006)

tried dipping with poly clear gloss,fast dry without much luck,best finish i've found so far is fangars ca method.


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm a dipper too.  My secret is to thin the lacquer at least 50% so it dries super fast and doesn't give the "dreaded ring".  I then do multiple coats, reversing hanging direction each time.


----------



## clewless (Feb 17, 2006)

My name is Joe, and I'm a dipper.[8D] Shades to protect identity, typing to hide handwriting, doh...I guess I've gotta type...

After today, I think we need a little levity in at least a small quiet corner of IAP. (Insert slapping of head sound [] that's better.)

Anyways, I'm only a few months and 60-70 pens into the insanity.  Have tried friction polish (C-grade), CA (B+ and getting better now that I'm buffing), but wanted to try lacquer or poly.  Sprays are too likely to kill what few cells remain, explode the garage, or do other nasty things.

So I've tried dipping, didn't like wire, hanging, plugging, etc. so I went to Lowe's and assembled (at great expense) parts needed to make "The Little Dipper" (tm applied for).

Basically, it's a rod with bushings and nuts to keep out the liquid.  I turned a slope on the bushings to fit inside the tubes. Procedure: Open can of lacquer, dip, drain for a minute, and sit the end of the dipper into a 1/2" hole drilled into a piece of scrap. Close can...go back to work turning. Repeat 1 or 2 times, until satisfied. After letting it cure a day, remove from fixture, trim small amount of residue from ends of blanks, let it cure some more as desired, buff and assemble.

I was so satisfied with my first pen that I assembled it without pausing to take photos. So the photo is with a piece of acrylic standing in for real wood.  Below that is a photo of the mesquite that was dipped and assembled into a cigar pen.  As Tom (Griz) has said before, the finish is only as good as the sanding. I took the blanks to 12000mm and the finish is silky smooth.

I have been thinking about offering "The Little Dipper" (tm applied for)for sale and have priced out the components utilizing a 6" rod instead of the 4" rod shown. A set of 4 could sell for $5.+ shipping and barely compensate me for my time.  Do you think there are enough other "secret dippers" out there to make it worth the effort?  If so, I'll post it in the proper place.

Joe



<br />


<br />


----------



## redfishsc (Feb 18, 2006)

Joe, email sent.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 19, 2006)

Joe I would be interested.

jim


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 19, 2006)

Joe,
I meant to pick some of these up from you when I saw you last.  Please hold onto a set for me.  Have fun on the other side of the world.  BTW, the mag-eyes work great.
Rob


----------



## RogerGarrett (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnDrayton_
> <br />Anyone out there ever use the "dip" method of finishing?  I have been thinking of trying to dip  pen  barrels in clear enamel and wonder if it works well or just makes a mess of good barrels.



I've been reading up on finishing techniques - and I intend to try Fangar's CA method.  Up to now - I've been simply using the HUT dark and light bars with paper towels - which give a beautiful, scratch free finish - albeit - no glossy look.  After reading here about lacquers, I thought I would try some applications.

I've found I can still use the HUT method (quite easy) and then - prior to assembly, place the completed barrels vertically on a homemade jig (dowels that are sized to allow the barrels to stand upright), spaced apart - and I use my spray gun to spray lacquer.  I use a homemade jam chuck to put the barrels back on the lathe and use flat, sponge sanding pieces to knock any edge off the first coat - do the second coat - and the shine is almost as good as I see in the pictures using the CA method.  

I've been lacquering my batons for many years - and the durability factor is quite high.  All of the batons I currently use are over four years old - and there is no hint of wear on the handles - even though I use them about three hours each week.

Hope this helps.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 28, 2006)

Warning, danger, Will Robinson. Sorry, I couldn't resist. One word of caution using Joe's setup. Joe, it looks much like what I use, but it is extremely important to make sure that the "bushings" that you use at both ends of the barrel are as close to the finished size of the barrel as possible. Otherwise the dipping solution will not run smoothly dowh the length of the assembly and result in a built up bulge of finish at the ends (worse at the bottom). DAMHIKT BTW, I use Deft Gloss straight from Lowe's and unthinned. Everyone has their own technique and preferred material. None are more right than any other and what works for me, may not work as well for you, etc. Once you hit on something you are satisfied with, you'll stick to it.

BTW, there is a thread containing a photo of the setup I used posted on here somewhere, but here is the photo again.

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br />


----------



## JohnDrayton (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is my method for dipping, works great for me, I use plastic drinking straws, (they come in all sizes, just slide the blank over the straw, (if too loose put a layer of scotch tape on the straw, then dip in what ever and stand them on a thin peg to dry,, no finish on the inside!!  If you have to use scotch tape you will have to put it on the straw the whole length of the blank and slightly above the blank.


----------



## Skye (Mar 9, 2006)

Dont take this the wrong way. Joe, there's not much of a shine going on with that cigar, especially for a lacquer dip. Billy's is a good deal more glossy. I donâ€™t know if it's your lighting or what. It's probably a lighting problem. No offence meant, just something I noticed.


----------

